# Have trouble on booting linux with MBR



## wecing (Jun 24, 2011)

I installed Debian on /dev/ad2s4 first. Then I installed FreeBSD on /dev/ad2s1, with the FreeBSD MBR.

/dev/ad2s2 is unformatted.
/dev/ad2s3 was formatted as ext3.

Then, when booting, MBR showed a list like this:

```
-----------
F1 FreeBSD
F3 Linux
F4 Linux

F6 Blablabla(I forgot what it was...)

Default: F1
-----------
```
Pressing F1 will make FreeBSD boot correctly -- but pressing F4 got no response but only a "#" being printed on the console.

I want to know if there's anything I did wrong.


----------



## richardpl (Jun 24, 2011)

You do not know difference between mbr and FreeBSD boot manager.

When you installed Debian, how it booted? With mbr or grub?

You probably installed FreeBSD boot manager over grub.


----------



## wecing (Jun 24, 2011)

richardpl said:
			
		

> You do not know difference between mbr and FreeBSD boot manager.
> 
> When you installed Debian, how it booted? With mbr or grub?
> 
> You probably installed FreeBSD boot manager over grub.



Ahhhhhhhh I messed them up. x(

Yes, my Debian was booted with grub2. You mean overwriting it with FreeBSD boot manager caused the problem?


----------



## richardpl (Jun 24, 2011)

Reinstall grub, it may detect FreeBSD automatically, if not it is easy to add FreeBSD to grub, or read this http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=21225.


----------

